# my boat gets wet in my covered sling



## bobbylo23 (Nov 20, 2011)

any suggestions for underside covering on my boat house. The boat in the sling gets covered with stuff falling through the deck cracks. dog poo, flower pot dirt, rain , or whatever spillage occurs at party time


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My brother use sheet metal roofing underneath and installed it at a slight angle to a gutter and downspout.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> My brother use sheet metal roofing underneath and installed it at a slight angle to a gutter and downspout.


That sounds like the route i'd go as well.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Short of taking up the deck boards, I think the sheet metal is your best bet. Short term, would a boat cover work?


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

A boat cover was my solution. I put in some stainless eye screws, tied on one end of a bungee strap (buy bulk and loose hooks) to the eye and used a regular bungee hook on the other to hold the cover down. That was easier for me than trying to use straps around or under the boat while in the sling.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have green corrugated plastic on mine for 17 years. It is screwed on from the under side and NO rust. Not sure where my builder got it but seems like I have seen it at Lowes.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

X2 on the corrugated plastic instead of sheet metal


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Some pics
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

X2 I have corrugated plastic also


----------

